# Cthulhu Ceto Mesh RDA & Azathoth RDA - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (17/7/17)

Cthulhu Ceto Mesh & Azathoth RDA's now in stock at the Sir's. If you after flavour you got to check these two new additions out.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/7/17)

Done...


----------



## Waine (17/7/17)

This Ceto mesh is tempting...I guess we are all waiting for someone to give it a little review before we dive in....

Who will be the first?

Very interesting development.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

